# Detailing - How much & worth it ?



## Nello (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi,

I have been looking at a few posts in this section and comparing the pics to my own car and wonder if it's worth getting it done ? The dealer did offer me the supa-guard they supply but wanted £350.00 which I thought was a bit steep.
The car is Phantom Black and now I have washed it a few times I have started to notice the swirl marks and very fine scratches. Does the detailing provide long term protection ? How much is a reasonable sum to pay ? And does anyone know who does this in the Derby/ Nottingham area ?

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dave AKA Jack-in-a-Box is your man he is in the middle of his detailing tour have a look in the Events section 
As fot the super guard you can get the kt for £25 and do a better job than the dealer ever would but it is still not worth it


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

Hiya Nello!

Dont bother with supagaurd! I bought myself a machine polisher and products for less than that, and the results you can get are fantastic.

Getting a detail will not make your finish last any longer. That is down to how you maintain it after it is done. Check out guides here and over on detailingworld. Things like 2 bucket method..lambswool mitts etc etc all help to eliminate / reduce these swirls produced by bad practice.

Where abouts in Derby are you from mate?

Ant


----------



## Nello (Jul 9, 2008)

Work in Derby City Centre, Live in Mickleover, What about you ?


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

Shelton lock! only just moved to derby tho....so havent got a clue!!! :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Nello said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does the detailing provide long term protection ?


no protection m8 apart from the lsp (last stage protection ) wax ..ect...ect, you have to re train yourself with washing techniques to look after the finish


----------

